# Hip Hop Beats Of Mine



## DeadlyKomplexx (Nov 16, 2007)

www.soundclick.com/deadlykomplexxbeats

I sample alotttt of classical,so if you're interested,come do me a favor and check em out.Feedback would also really be appreciated as well.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, some of those are pretty good. Many tend to be a little repetitive, and you might want to mix in some "lighter" pieces with the dramatic, choral-like works. In the same vein, many tend to be slower, so you might want to find a quick classical piece and layer it over a quick beat. All around, though, those are some pretty good mixes.


----------



## DeadlyKomplexx (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks,I'll bear in mind your advice.


----------

